# Communal scorp list help



## NevularScorpion (Aug 1, 2010)

Hello guys, I would like to start a list of communal scorpion sp. to help people on this board. If you guys know any scorp sp. that can be kept communal please just add it on this thread. thank you

Androctunus bicolor
Pandinus emperator
Parabhutus  transviculus


----------



## J.huff23 (Aug 1, 2010)

C.vittatus and C.gracilis. Those are the only ones I know (thanks for helping me with that everyone).


----------



## Envyizm (Aug 2, 2010)

Androctonus bicolor and Parabuthus transvallicus aren't considered to be communal.


----------



## Sleazoid (Aug 2, 2010)

What about Babycurus Jacksoni?


----------



## Gnat (Aug 2, 2010)

*Vaejovis carolinianus*

ive kept Vaejovis carolinianus communally without problems, as many as 10 in a 6 qt. shoebox


----------



## rd_07 (Aug 2, 2010)

Envyizm said:


> Androctonus bicolor and Parabuthus transvallicus aren't considered to be communal.



for p.trans adult pairs(only IME) can be communal i have mine for over 3mo


----------



## gromgrom (Aug 2, 2010)

how bout you do a search? this topic came up LAST WEEK. and the week before. 

or you could search caresheets and see if the species is communal, because last i've checked, NO ONE has ever considered Androctunus bicolor or
Parabuthus transvaalicus communal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Koh_ (Aug 2, 2010)

gromgrom said:


> how bout you do a search? this topic came up LAST WEEK. and the week before.
> 
> or you could search caresheets and see if the species is communal, because last i've checked, NO ONE has ever considered Androctunus bicolor or
> Parabuthus transvaalicus communal


i never kept any parabuthus together however, some ppl including me do keep some of my andros together. such as australis or bicolor. but yes they are well known as not communal ones.


----------



## gromgrom (Aug 2, 2010)

Koh_ said:


> i never kept any parabuthus together however, some ppl including me do keep some of my andros together. such as australis or bicolor. but yes they are well known as not communal ones.


the only confirmed communal andro, that is available in the hobby, is mauritanicus


----------



## neubii18 (Aug 2, 2010)

i think all centruriodes sp. are communal,hottentotta hottentotta,v.spinigerus,and leirus quinqestiatus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ralliart (Aug 3, 2010)

gromgrom said:


> how bout you do a search? this topic came up LAST WEEK. and the week before.
> 
> or you could search caresheets and see if the species is communal, because last i've checked, NO ONE has ever considered Androctunus bicolor or
> Parabuthus transvaalicus communal



How about you do a post based on your own experience and not based on what you read? 

Have you kept a P.Trans before? :}

Rd_07 has already said(*IME-IN MY EXPERIENCE*). I have kept a COMMUNAL GROUP of P.Trans as well. 2 Males & 3 Females in a 30gallon tank. I believe brianS of venomlist.com has kept A. Australis Communally as well. I have a Communal group of 6 Leiurus Quinquestriatus as well before.

Not because caresheets' says it's not communal means it can't be kept communally. It's probably just that no one has yet tried experimenting if they can be kept communally.

In my OWN experience, Most adult scorps can be kept communally if well fed & with sufficient hides. 


From MY EXPERIENCE, Here are some scorps which I have kept successfully kept communally.

Parabuthus Transvaalicus  
Leiurus Quinquestriatus
ALL centruroides sp. (gracilis, margaritatus, excilicauda, etc)
Heterometrus Spinifer
Heterometrus Laoticus
Heterometrus Longimanus (Yes some caresheets say they are NOT)
Pandinus Imperator
Pandinus Cavimanus
Liocheles Australisae
Liocheles Waigiensis
Isometrus Maculatus
Hottentotta Hottentotta


*TEAM PACQUIAO* :worship:


----------



## Vixvy (Aug 3, 2010)

IMO all same species are communal when adult. But if they are in their early stages they are not.


----------



## Envyizm (Aug 3, 2010)

Didn't mean for my slight correction to indirectly high jack the thread here. As stated by several others most, if not all adult same species specimens can be kept in a group setup providing enough space,hides,prey items. I've personally had success with or have known others who have has success with these species. Most of these are at a pretty low risk of cannibalism between adults.
Tityus sp. (asthenes,stigmurus,silvestris,bastosi)
Centruroides sp. (vittatus, sculpturatus,exilicaudia, gracilis,hentzi,guanensis)
Hottentotta sp. (caboverdensis,hottentotta,judaicus)
Androctonus mauretanicus
Orthochirus sp. (negebensis,innesi)
Babycurus sp. (gigas,jacksoni)
Rhopalurus junceus
Leiurus quinquestriatus
Pandinus imperator
Heterometrus laoticus,spinifer,petersii
I know there are many more that can be grouped into whats considered to be communal. Time for others to fill in the blanks. No more bickering:}, Its time to drop some knowledge for Nevular. Thank you rd, ralliart and koh for sharing your experiences in regards to the Androctonus and Parabuthus sp communals. If any of you would like to elaborate more on the subject shoot me a pm. I'm very interested in learning more about those genus in regards to keeping them in groups.


----------



## ralliart (Aug 3, 2010)

Envyizm said:


> Didn't mean for my slight correction to indirectly high jack the thread here. As stated by several others most, if not all adult same species specimens can be kept in a group setup providing enough space,hides,prey items. I've personally had success with or have known others who have has success with these species. Most of these are at a pretty low risk of cannibalism between adults.
> Tityus sp. (asthenes,stigmurus,silvestris,bastosi)
> Centruroides sp. (vittatus, sculpturatus,exilicaudia, gracilis,hentzi,guanensis)
> Hottentotta sp. (caboverdensis,hottentotta,judaicus)
> ...


I plead guilty. :wall: I just didn't like the way one of the poster responded to RD's post after RD already said it was based from his own experience. My reaction was a bit too much though.:?

I've had some particular specimen who prefers to be alone. I've had a MONSTER Emperor scorp who was convinced that his scientific name is not Pandinus Imperator but rather *Tyrannosaurus rex*. He was always in attack mode and would readily attack even the glass of his enclosure when annoyed. 

My point is, sometimes it boils down to the personality(in this case...animality) of the particular scorp. Some are temperamental and some are rather nice.

I have learned most of my knowledge from some cool guys in the hobby..

Locally - Vixvy & Alakdan(retired I guess)
Internationally - Thiscordia, brianS, Vincent, Cacoseraph, Lokal, etc


Keeping scorpions communal ALWAYS has it's risk, if you are not willing to risk it... keep them individually.


----------



## rd_07 (Aug 3, 2010)

ralliart said:


> I plead guilty. :wall: I just didn't like the way one of the poster responded to RD's post after RD already said it was based from his own experience. My reaction was a bit too much though.:?
> 
> I've had some particular specimen who prefers to be alone. I've had a MONSTER Emperor scorp who was convinced that his scientific name is not Pandinus Imperator but rather *Tyrannosaurus rex*. He was always in attack mode and would readily attack even the glass of his enclosure when annoyed.
> 
> ...




yup it really is a risk but worth learning that can be shared to others


----------



## gromgrom (Aug 3, 2010)

just because you have had them communally and not suffered losses does not mean they are all a "communal" species. go take a look at the tarantula boards.


----------



## snappleWhiteTea (Aug 4, 2010)

Vixvy said:


> IMO all same species are communal when adult. But if they are in their early stages they are not.


i disagree.


----------



## gromgrom (Aug 4, 2010)

snappleWhiteTea said:


> i disagree.


+1 

http://scorpionforum.darkbb.com/caresheets-f29/smeringurus-mesaensis-care-t911.htm

if it was wrong, one of the other, more experienced members would have corrected it, as they did with the U. mordax page.


----------



## Trexer (Aug 4, 2010)

Quick question. Can you keep Emps with any other species communally from your experience? Like other Pandinus species or Heterometrus species?


----------



## gromgrom (Aug 4, 2010)

Trexer said:


> Quick question. Can you keep Emps with any other species communally from your experience? Like other Pandinus species or Heterometrus species?


Most likely, no, as from what i've read from other people's experiences, P. Cavimanius are notoriously aggressive to other cagemates. I havent personally had it happen, but i've heard stories. Heck, some pet stores sell them with emperors, all labeled as emperors! So... they can put up with emperors or each other for a while, but its not suggested.


----------



## ralliart (Aug 4, 2010)

gromgrom said:


> just because you have had them communally and not suffered losses does not mean they are all a "communal" species. go take a look at the tarantula boards.


This DEFINITELY doesn't make any sense.

So my question to you. Who determines if a scorp is communal? caresheets? researchers? If some scorps are said to be communal how come they still attack each other some times? (H. Spinifer, P. Imperator, etc)

Are Emperor scorpions communal? What if I tell you I have one specimen that would gladly attack any emps placed in his enclosure?

@snappleWhiteTea

Easy to disagree but hard to explain why. Well... Rd, Vixvy & I posted info/details BASED ON OUR OWN EXPERIENCE and I think it's sufficient enough to back up our claims.


----------



## ralliart (Aug 5, 2010)

Trexer said:


> Quick question. Can you keep Emps with any other species communally from your experience? Like other Pandinus species or Heterometrus species?


I have kept a pair on ADULT emps & cavis together with totally no aggression before for about a year. It was kept in a 30gal tank so there were plenty of floor space & hides. BUT the risk is high that they might not tolerate each other much after some time.


----------



## rd_07 (Aug 5, 2010)

gromgrom said:


> Most likely, no, as from what i've read from other people's experiences, P. Cavimanius are notoriously aggressive to other cagemates. I havent personally had it happen, but i've heard stories. Heck, some pet stores sell them with emperors, all labeled as emperors! So... they can put up with emperors or each other for a while, but its not suggested.


if lps will sell me p.cavi for price of emp i'd like to get atleast 4 
p.cavimanus and p.militaris tends to dislike other pandinus sp.

tried to put emp with gregoryi for a bit (when i cleaned the tank) gregoryi seems to be defensive in one corner
when gregoryi with militaris they were both defensive and militaris run away

most really dont like cagemates with other sp.  or genus. i was not successful but i read some got good results


----------



## oogie boogie (Aug 5, 2010)

I have kept the following species communally.

Vaejovis Spinigerus  x 4 
Vaejovis Confusus   x 3
Heterometrus Longimanus x 3 
Heterometrus Spinifer x 11
Pandinus Imperator x 4


H. Spinifer and P. Imperator being the most communal of all. I tried keeping them from early instars and molted right in each others faces.  

The rest i kept during adults only. Still tends to quarrel a bit. But no major damages in my experience

No matter how communally these guys are, you have to understand ample space and hides are really necessary.


----------



## oogie boogie (Aug 5, 2010)

This is not mine. But its crazy 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/11311418@N00/2391607878/

hmmm that flicker avatar is familiar. An AB resident?


----------



## rd_07 (Aug 5, 2010)

gromgrom said:


> +1
> 
> http://scorpionforum.darkbb.com/caresheets-f29/smeringurus-mesaensis-care-t911.htm
> 
> if it was wrong, one of the other, more experienced members would have corrected it, as they did with the U. mordax page.


*Communal Adaptivity:  NOT recommended for this species no matter how large the enclosure is. As I've already stated, this species is an aggressive feeder and they will not hesitate to kill/consume other scorpions smaller than itself.*

for s.mesaensis, i agree to this "they will not hesitate to kill/consume other scorpions smaller than itself." once my female molts to 7i(premolt now) i'll breed her with 7i male i will document the behaviour if mature pair will be aggressive


----------



## gromgrom (Aug 5, 2010)

ralliart said:


> This DEFINITELY doesn't make any sense.
> 
> So my question to you. Who determines if a scorp is communal? caresheets? researchers? If some scorps are said to be communal how come they still attack each other some times? (H. Spinifer, P. Imperator, etc)
> 
> ...


Are you new to this hobby or just incredibly misinformed? You're playing the devil's advocate to an issue that has already been solved. 

So you have a mean emperor. People do. I had three from different bloodlines in the same 20 gallon for over six months with no fights. And when many people and scientists can attest to this, it probably means theyre communal. Or, they can say "In my care, they put up with each other or when they met, they fought." Enough posts for either side can show that theyre communal or not, even with a straggler that fights with everything. That means theyre communal. Understand? 

There's also gonna be one or two that are defensive toward cagemates. Maybe you should give them more hides and food, or just separate them


----------



## psychofox (Aug 5, 2010)

Gromgrom: Why resort to personal attacks just because someone questions what you say? Do you even have personal experience with i.e. P. transvaalicus? I've actually watched your posts for quite some time, as it very often seems like you are just replicating what you've read other places when answering questions, instead of speaking from your own experience. Of course we all do that sometimes, but why be so stubborn when people's experiences differ from what you've read? Why is what _you_ read on the internet worth more than what other people actually _experience_ with their own scorpions? 

I too can attest that groups of i.e. P. transvaalicus very often work out without problems. And pairs of almost all scorpion species, regarded communal or not, can cohabit in the same enclosure without casualties. I have kept over 50 species, all of which have been kept in pairs for periods ranging from weeks to months and years. Whether or not you regard pairs as "communal keeping" is a matter of definition I suppose, but I'm tired of people without actual experience who reads on the internet that this or that scorpion species isn't communal, and then pass it on as the most natural thing.

Edit: Of course this doesn't just go for questions of communality, but all scorpion "facts", which may not be true at all, that are passed around because people claim to know things they in reality don't.


----------



## H. laoticus (Aug 5, 2010)

gromgrom said:


> Are you new to this hobby or just incredibly misinformed? You're playing the devil's advocate to an issue that has already been solved.
> 
> So you have a mean emperor. People do. I had three from different bloodlines in the same 20 gallon for over six months with no fights. And when many people and scientists can attest to this, it probably means theyre communal. Or, they can say "In my care, they put up with each other or when they met, they fought." Enough posts for either side can show that theyre communal or not, even with a straggler that fights with everything. That means theyre communal. Understand?
> 
> There's also gonna be one or two that are defensive toward cagemates. Maybe you should give them more hides and food, or just separate them


I think you misunderstood what Ralliart was trying to say.  He/she wasn't disagreeing that emps are considered communal, but posing the question:  Who decides which species of scorpion is communal and which ones aren't?

Who knows how much of what is flowing around the internet and off of people's cyber lips is actual fact or simply mere hearsay?  

Perhaps claims should either be backed up by real citations or personal longterm experience instead of "I read this" or "I heard this."  
It is very tricky to take as truth what others have said as well.  It's easy for someone to claim a species is or isn't communal and pass it on, only later to find that something went wrong.  However, it is too late to retract what has already been said.  I knew a guy who said his desert hairy scorps were communal and he flung those statements around until a year later I found out that they killed each other.  However, another person successful kept them for years.  

I don't believe ralliart is neither new to this hobby nor is he/she misinformed.


----------



## gromgrom (Aug 6, 2010)

psychofox said:


> Gromgrom: Why resort to personal attacks just because someone questions what you say? Do you even have personal experience with i.e. P. transvaalicus? I've actually watched your posts for quite some time, as it very often seems like you are just replicating what you've read other places when answering questions, instead of speaking from your own experience. Of course we all do that sometimes, but why be so stubborn when people's experiences differ from what you've read? Why is what _you_ read on the internet worth more than what other people actually _experience_ with their own scorpions?
> 
> I too can attest that groups of i.e. P. transvaalicus very often work out without problems. And pairs of almost all scorpion species, regarded communal or not, can cohabit in the same enclosure without casualties. I have kept over 50 species, all of which have been kept in pairs for periods ranging from weeks to months and years. Whether or not you regard pairs as "communal keeping" is a matter of definition I suppose, but I'm tired of people without actual experience who reads on the internet that this or that scorpion species isn't communal, and then pass it on as the most natural thing.
> 
> Edit: Of course this doesn't just go for questions of communality, but all scorpion "facts", which may not be true at all, that are passed around because people claim to know things they in reality don't.


Good, so what I do is I repeat common information, or say to others "i've read this somewhere" when someone asks a question, common or not? Well, sorry I gave some of my time to help someone. 

If I went off of my own experiences versus what caresheets and experienced members say, 

1. c. gracilis are not communal, during molting
2. WC v. spingerus are the least defensive specie ever, as opposed to defensive as others have said
3. OBT breeding isnt as easy as it sounds, i lost my male. 

theres a few things i thought of off the top of my head. 

But until enough people can provide evidence or post topics saying P. transvaalicus are communal, I'm sure the community will just keep them separate. I'd love to get my hands on some, someday, but it seems most of the people that keep them arent from the USA. So its hard to get more information on them. 

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=31373
says that they are highly tolerable. Or can we agree to disagree that ALL scorpions just tolerate each other, and arent truely, communal, as H. Incei are/seem to be.


----------



## NevularScorpion (Aug 6, 2010)

gromgrom said:


> how bout you do a search? this topic came up LAST WEEK. and the week before.
> 
> or you could search caresheets and see if the species is communal, because last i've checked, NO ONE has ever considered Androctunus bicolor or
> Parabuthus transvaalicus communal


the reason I created this thread is not because I'm too lazy to search for info but to help other people on this board who are planning to build a communal set up for scorps. Instead of going left and right searching for a perfect communal scorp sp for hours on google, they can just read this thread and see all the communal scorp that people kept successfully. Then they can decide if they want to try that sp for communal set up or not.  Makes life easy and organize  

Also based from my own experience 
My friend who greatly influence me on the scorpion hobby kept his A Bicolor and P trans pair successfully. The A bicolor even produced scorplings


----------



## NevularScorpion (Aug 6, 2010)

ralliart said:


> How about you do a post based on your own experience and not based on what you read?
> 
> Have you kept a P.Trans before? :}
> 
> ...


wow thanks for the list  

how do you keep your P cavimanus because I had a bad exp on them when I  kept a trio (1.2) on a breeder box.


----------



## Michiel (Aug 6, 2010)

RD 07:

P.militaris= P.cavimanus.

All,

There are a some scorpions that are found in groups of all life stages. Opisthacanthus cayaporum, some Pandinus and some Heterometrus species.....you could call these "communal".

Others should be referred to as "congener tolerant" in several degrees. This tolerance could be temporarily. So you could keep whatever you can imagine for a period of time without problems, but on a certain you will find one fat scorp in the ensclosure, instead of 2 or 3. 

Everyone is talking about "experience" and "opinions", which are subjective, but still interesting to learn. Assessing the info you gain is the trick....


----------



## rd_07 (Aug 6, 2010)

Michiel said:


> RD 07:
> 
> P.militaris= P.cavimanus.
> 
> ...


+1 its just that i cant get over with the old one since the the other is red claw and one is the darker one  thanks anyways!


----------



## AzJohn (Aug 6, 2010)

Michiel said:


> RD 07:
> 
> P.militaris= P.cavimanus.
> 
> ...




I agree. In my "opinion" , there are no certainties when dealing with wild animals. Some species are more likely to do well in groups than others. There are always individual scorpions that prove the opposite and can do the unexpected. There is a risk envolved any time you house multiples together. It's a matter of degree. So, I avoid any absolutes when answering questions about which species are more communal. That way I'm never wrong.

From my experience

Species that are less likley to kill, eat or otherwise terrorize there neighbors, at least as adults.

Centruroides gracilis
C sculpturatus
C vittatus 
Hottentotta hottentotta
H judaicus 
H trilineatus 
Babycurus Jacksoni 
Isometrus maculatus
Tityus Stigmurus 
Tityus silvestris
Tityus bastosi 
Rhopalurus junceus 


Species that don't play well with others, at least for the few occasions I've tried it.

Superstitionia donensis, cohabitated for 10 minutes then the male was eaten 
Hadogenes Paucidens, aggressive female chased male all over the tank
Pandinus exitialis, Aggressive female removed one leg before seperation



john


----------



## Vixvy (Aug 6, 2010)

Flame on!

Hey Wilhelm this is all your fault! hahaha! Just kidding man! you know me.


----------



## MiGZ (Aug 7, 2010)

+1 to Parabuthus Transvaalicus kept as communal as adult IME, i think they can be housed together in the same enclosure but they dont tolerate each other as much as Emperors which shares the same hide/hole sometimes, when breeding my P.Transvaalicus, i put the male for a month or two in the female's enclosure and there is only 1 hide available, so i always find the male wondering outside and never seen resting in the hide with the female, its like "the husband is going to sleep on the couch tonight"  i think they interact a lot (the male try to do the mating dance with the female, he always wants to score yet he's always rejected ) in the enclosure because its only a small bin about 12x10x10 yet no cannibalism recorded, i'll try to house p.trans slings together, hope they dont like the taste of their buddy


----------



## NevularScorpion (Aug 8, 2010)

Vixvy said:


> Flame on!
> 
> Hey Wilhelm this is all your fault! hahaha! Just kidding man! you know me.


noooohhh :''( all i wanted is simple list of communal scorps why does it has to turn out like this. why can't we all be communal lol


----------



## Nomadinexile (Aug 8, 2010)

NevularScorpion said:


> noooohhh :''( all i wanted is simple list of communal scorps why does it has to turn out like this. why can't we all be communal lol


because, that would be easy.   

Although, at least with a little difficulty, you can get a bit more cred with success.   Plus you obviously have a vacuum of knowledge to fill as well!   Yeah.    Now you can share your observations.   

That's the great thing about scorpions.   There is so little known, and so much that is debateable, that there is room for all of us.   

Try getting into physics or something, and all anyone will ever say, will be an argument about how you are wrong, at least here its up for debate.


----------



## Vixvy (Aug 8, 2010)

Nomadinexile said:


> because, that would be easy.
> 
> Although, at least with a little difficulty, you can get a bit more cred with success.   Plus you obviously have a vacuum of knowledge to fill as well!   Yeah.    Now you can share your observations.
> 
> ...


IMO, the only common denominator here is: Do what works for you, Believe in what you have experienced. Respect other peoples opinion. You do not need to "agree" or "disagree" because it is all base on what a person sees and have experienced.


----------



## Y-man (Aug 8, 2010)

Vixvy said:


> IMO, the only common denominator here is: Do what works for you, Believe in what you have experienced. Respect other peoples opinion. You do not need to "agree" or "disagree" because it is all base on what a person sees and have experienced.


+1 for Vixvy


----------



## ralliart (Aug 8, 2010)

gromgrom said:


> *Are you new to this hobby or just incredibly misinformed?* You're playing the devil's advocate to an issue that has already been solved.
> 
> So you have a mean emperor. People do. I had three from different bloodlines in the same 20 gallon for over six months with no fights. And when many people and scientists can attest to this, it probably means theyre communal. Or, they can say "In my care, they put up with each other or when they met, they fought." Enough posts for either side can show that theyre communal or not, even with a straggler that fights with everything. That means theyre communal. Understand?
> 
> There's also gonna be one or two that are defensive toward cagemates. Maybe you should give them more hides and food, or just separate them


Yep relatively new. BARELY 5 years. And by the way, most of the time I post based on my OWN EXPERIENCE and not from something I just read somewhere.

@NevularScorpion

I don't have a P. Cavimanus anymore but before I use to keep them in either 5 or 10 gallon aquarium tank with plenty of hides. That gives them enough floor space. imho

@H. laoticus

Right on. It would always be safe to post based on your own experience rather than "he said, she said"

@michiel

I agree with you. Most of the knowledge I've gained in this hobby came from brianS, cacoseraph, Lokal, YOU, Thiscordia. (haven't seen some of the them for awhile though.

out of the blue I'd like to add this.

1st: MOST scorps are not safe to be kept in a communal setup when molting

2nd: Liocheles Australisae are so much more nicer compared toV. Spinegerus

3rd: I HATE Tarantulas ;P (severe allergic reaction)


----------



## SandKing (Aug 9, 2010)

are l.waigensis communal?


----------



## Michiel (Aug 9, 2010)

ralliart said:


> Yep relatively new. BARELY 5 years. And by the way, most of the time I post based on my OWN EXPERIENCE and not from something I just read somewhere.
> 
> @NevularScorpion
> 
> ...


Hi Ralliart,


I suspect that Vincent (temporarily?) left the hobby. I haven't had a chat with Brian S since a year ago. I hear from other VLpersonell that he is working his ass off and very busy. Cacoseraph is still active here.
Don't know about the rest. 

Cheers, Michiel


----------



## ralliart (Aug 10, 2010)

SandKing said:


> are l.waigensis communal?


Yes. Like Liocheles Australisae, Waigiensis can be kept in large numbers. I once had a total of about 6pais in 1 shoebox. 


@Michiel

Thanks buddy. It's nice to see people coming back to the hobby after semi-retiring.


----------



## cannabeast (Aug 10, 2010)

uroplectes olivaceus can be kept in communal tank. i got 2 living in a hermit crab shell now. they always stick together no matter where they choose the final sleeping place before morning.


----------



## flotation (Sep 2, 2010)

This is a really nice thread!

This is the day1 of my P.trans slings and HH slings being communal..

I keep HH in groups of 4 and P.trans in groups of 2-3.

All are 2i and kept in a 3x3x3 cage.

I hope this works out!  

Anyway any idea on hides?


----------



## Nomadinexile (Sep 2, 2010)

flotation said:


> Anyway any idea on hides?


Rocks for the P. trans, Cork bark (curved) for HH would be best.

3x3x3 huh?   That's a little tight maybe on a communal.   I could be wrong, but I would keep a close eye on them.  I would also make sure to have 1 rock per sling plus one in each cage.   So if you have 3 slings, have four hides.   

I don't think that will be as important for the HH, but It would help with P. trans.   

Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## flotation (Sep 2, 2010)

Nomadinexile said:


> Rocks for the P. trans, Cork bark (curved) for HH would be best.
> 
> 3x3x3 huh?   That's a little tight maybe on a communal.   I could be wrong, but I would keep a close eye on them.  I would also make sure to have 1 rock per sling plus one in each cage.   So if you have 3 slings, have four hides.
> 
> ...


thanks for the suggesstion!
well i think 3x3x3 is fair enough since they arent that large yet but im actually getting a larger enclosure this week...

so far no casualties but i observed that they are more active when with others...hahaha...


----------



## NevularScorpion (Sep 4, 2010)

I might be exaggerating but its better safe than sorry. you should put 6 hides for your 3 P trans because they are only known to be communal breeding pair but not as a group. good luck on keeping them keep us posted and post some pics of your set up in this thread . I want pics of communal scorps in this thread too, so people who are reading this can have and think of ideas about communal.


----------



## flotation (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks!
I actually put a lot of hides..xD
Anyway just transferred all of the "groups" to some 6x8x8 enclosure each...
And I got 6 molts today! 
A group of 4 HHs al molted today and 2 out of the three P.trans in a group molted today!
I hope they dont eat each other..


----------



## Barracuda (Oct 30, 2014)

---------- Post added 10-30-2014 at 12:38 PM ----------

[/COLOR]





gromgrom said:


> Most likely, no, as from what i've read from other people's experiences, P. Cavimanius are notoriously aggressive to other cagemates. I havent personally had it happen, but i've heard stories. Heck, some pet stores sell them with emperors, all labeled as emperors! So... they can put up with emperors or each other for a while, but its not suggested.


  i currently have a Heterometrus Longimanus in communal enclosure like a 2.5gals tank, they've been together since their 4i stages, they'e now in 6i no harm so far to each other,in fact they hide together..some scorp websites also tells H.Longis are communal scorps


----------



## Smokehound714 (Oct 31, 2014)

Paravaejovis (formerly vaejovis) are not truly 'communal', they just prefer small prey.  They WILL cannibalize if hungry.   Attempts of predation resemble a promenade à deux (courtship dance).  In a harsh habitat, with hiding spaces hard to find, you will find them hanging out together simply because they have no choice.  Kinda like crickets, which will share a hiding spot, but often do cannibalize each other.


   You will have to make sure they're all well fed..   Even 'communal' species will kill each other.  Pandinus and heterometrus do occasionally cannibalize each other at times, usually females killing males after repeated attempts to mate.

  The only two 'communal' vaejovid genera I can think of in the USA are serradigitus and Uroctonus.  

   Serradigitus, however, IS one example of a communal vaejovid genus.   Uroctonus mordax can be considered 'semi-communal', but will occasionally cannibalize.


----------

